# New boat ideas



## Midwestracer (Jun 8, 2017)

I've been paddling a couple sit ins for the last year but have been traveling down to Arkansas a lot to paddle we gerneally just rent but have been looking at getting a inflatable kayak I have the opportunity to buy a new sea eagle 380x for a cheap price should I pull the trigger


----------

